# mkV Jetta factory amp location...



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

Can somebody tell me where i would find the factory amp in my 06 jetta?


----------



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

*Re: mkV Jetta factory amp location... (bowlds)*

bump


----------



## bowlds (May 12, 2009)

*Re: mkV Jetta factory amp location... (bowlds)*

still no replies?!?! COME ON PEOPLE, someone has got to know the answer to this...


----------



## VeeAreSex (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: mkV Jetta factory amp location... (bowlds)*

I'm not certain on the location on the MKVs, but, for MKIV the monsoon amps are located in the trunk. They are located just before the trunk lid begins, on the roof of the cargo dept. on the passenger side. There is a grate cover over the amp in the MKIVs; some can't tell it is an amp unless you remove this cover. I don't know if all MKV systems came with an external amp or just the premium sound packages, start in the trunk.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't know if you found it or not, but the book says its under the driver seat. Side the seat back all the way, raise it up and remove the cover.


----------

